# Cook County Anyone?



## mattolsen

Hey guys/gals, I did really well my first season with about 350 in 3 days of hunting. I was wondering if anyone near Cook or in Cook is still finding anything? Would love to get out one more time if so.


----------



## jaybo

I hit Cook county yesterday and found a nice 5 lb. patch of mature yellows. They were starting to get a tad dry, but most were in good shape. It's pretty warm out there, the next few days are going to be just plain hot with thunderstorms rolling in. I think this is the last week for them, I may go out once again, but my common sense tells me to let it go and end the season on a high note. In short, they're definitely still out there, but not for too much longer.


----------



## mushmouth

I am in northern lake county Indiana (right next to cook county). I picked 51 big yellows Thurs. And 10 more even bigger ones Fri morning. Some were starting to dry out , and some were very fresh. I was hoping with the rain we got Friday evening, that a few more would pop up. I am going this evening to check....so as of Friday morning I was still finding them, but the size alone tells me the season is just about over.


----------



## tyershooz

I'm in southern Cook. Went out today and found a dozen blondies.


----------



## mattolsen

@tyershooz... Any different areas than u found in the beginning of the season? If morels are over I don't know what species come around next besides the oysters, honeys, inky caps, bolletes. Any suggestions? I'm primarily a hen and chicken guy but that's not for awhile. Thanks for the report .


----------



## ricky

I am also a northern cook and i really like this thread. I think through this thread we can share lot of useful information.


----------



## ricky

I am also a northern cook and i really like this thread. I think through this thread we can share lot of useful information.Visit this link for getting healthy stuff.
lakecountybootcamps


----------



## usa man

Hello. I live in schaumburg can somebody please tell me where they can be find in this area or any where in cook county please please .


----------



## zzol12345

I believe it is illegal to take mushrooms from cook county forest preserves. However the restriction is loose where I live in Cook so I go anyways. Went today and found some puffballs from last year so I poked them to make them release spores and besides that nothing. I Think there will start being some in 2 weeks at least


----------



## xsxm008

it is illegal, I got yelled at last fall for picking Honey Mushrooms and Hen of the Woods. Usually I wouldn't have bothered where I was but there were so many, I was at a dog park of all places. Most of the time I am picking on a forrest preserve but I think they are more strict at dog parks because you have to pay to get in.


----------



## xsxm008

I have a question, I have never picked morels only Honey and Hens, I can find these mushrooms with my eyes closed I was raised picking these mushrooms. Polish heritage. However I have been unsuccessful with Morels, I don't know if I am not looking in the right spot or at the right time, what conditions should I look for? Woods, grass, rainy, warm? 
Any help would be great I do enjoy it so!


----------



## woodsman1

Xsxm008
What type of are are you hunting in (state parks, private property) you wana look for dying elm trees. Ones that have starting dying in the last couple years that have the bark falling off. Also poplar an ash trees (the elm is the main producer) early n the season you wana search southside facing hills in moist areas (Creekbeds, ravines) as the season goes on u wana move toward the north side for this takes longer to warm up. The grounds needs ti be around 53 degrees steady. Weve had the rain now we need tje warm sunny days. If you no what an elm looks like its your best chance. Find an elm slow your pace an look around in a 30 to 60ft perimeter around that tree for the motel vein can spread out far. Hope this helps. Im n the madison county area hoping to start popping this week


----------



## pokepicker

XsXm008 - I've never found any in the Cook County area, but have been more successful in other parts of the state. If you check out other Illinois message boards, you should get a good idea what to look for. Keep an eye on the southern part of the state, and expect the Chicagoland area to be two-three weeks behind them. You also have to consider the possible effect of road salt (which kills fungi mycelium) in areas where you look. When conditions are right, I would expect black and grays first, maybe around April 18, followed by yellers a week or so later. I will be looking in local forest preserves myself - purely for observatory reasons, of course, not to pick - but am expecting to find better results in more distant locations. Good Luck !


----------



## pokepicker

BTW, XsXm008, I would be leery about anything you find at a dog park. I found some great, though slightly over the hill hen of the woods at an Elgin park a few years ago, at the base of some trees,and quite a few of them all around. Was just about to pick them, figured the centers would be OK - and then I noticed a dog on a leash lifting his leg right against the base of another tree. Noticed that there were four other people airing their dogs. I just let them be, and chalked it up to experience.


----------



## zzol12345

Would it be a bad idea to search in area that often floods. The forest preserve I live closest to usually floods every year (not this year so far). The area is somewhat polluted from the water carrying trash and I wounder if this will affect the growth of any or all mushrooms that grow in the area?


----------



## wolf claw

Hunting in forest Preserves is considered poaching and is illegal in Illinois. It is legal however to hunt in state parks but the nearest state park is hours away and not always the right habitat. However most state parks have only designated trails and it is forbidden to go off trail so it makes it hard to mushroom hunt and by hard I mean impossible. So I stick to forest preserves in Cook, DuPage, and Will County. I have been stopped and searched four times by rangers and even police trying to figure out what I was doing. I always said mushroom hunting and it always baffled them all they could muster up to say was "don't pick any poisonous ones" but most say "what do you mean like psychedelic mushrooms" then they stare at you as if you were a drug addict :lol: so it is illegal to hunt in forest preserves but the police/rangers have no clue about the law. 

XsXm008 as far as picking mushrooms in parks or flooded areas all I can say is DON'T RISK IT! Mushrooms soak up toxins. Pesticides, car pollution, fertilizers, dog urine, and all sorts of pollution can make you very sick! I read the forums on here daily and have read of many people on here getting sick from picking mushrooms in flooded areas, parks, and near railroads!


----------



## shroomdonger

Does anyone know if METAL still makes posts here? He used to keep good updates on this region.


----------



## pokepicker

Went out to a couple of forest preserves today, one southerly, one west. No Yellows or Blacks, but acres of Imaginary Morels.


----------



## zzol12345

it snowed today. I thought we were done with Winter.


----------



## metal

Right here Shroomdonger!  just patiently awaiting like everyone else. The sight of snow on April 15th makes me sick. The reports coming in from down south are getting me anxious. Definitely got the moisture in the ground, but need warmth and by the looks of it, it wont be this week. I'm still hoping by May 1st for the Chicago area and northern Illinois, but its all up to the weather and good old mother nature to determine that now. I'm not even steppin close to any of my spots until then. I do wanna get out though and prospect some new areas I've never had a chance on getting to check in the past.


----------



## metal

Forgot to add the crabapples and maples are starting to leaf out just barely and I saw my first signs of green passing a forest preserve today. It was a south facing slope, so signs of spring are slowly coming.


----------



## jaybo

I'll settle for the first week of May, but it gets here when it gets here. After a winter as tough as this one, today's snow was laughable. We ought to be pretty hardy by now. Onions in the ground, potatoes are next. Hell, I might even plant some cool-weather crops in the garden next weekend. Celebrate spring for what it is, the morels will get here when they're ready. At least we've had plenty of moisture so far with more on the way.


----------



## metal

The woods are just starting to show signs of life. Buds are breaking on the tree's and shrub's and I'm really digging the 7 day forecast for around here. I know it'll be too soon, but the last week of April into first week of May could be interesting. I can not believe that they aren't finding more down south? They are gonna pop this weekend for sure far south if they haven't already and 2 more weeks for around here. That is my prediction, but if the bottom drops out of the forecast as it does so much, it will be delayed. Time to get my hunting stick and boots ready.


----------



## wolf claw

Just saw someone on Facebook post their find from Constantine Michigan they are close to us longitude wise. So if the 60-70 weather keeps up I bet we will start seeing them pop up anytime now in Cook/Dupage. Given if it stays above 50 at night. I am new to this so I dont have any honey holes to check on but gonna go on a hike today collect some wild onion if their still up and do a little recon. Will let you guys know what I see!


----------

